# Orchestral Music that would Fit in Video Game Boss Battles



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

The title's a mouthful, but I couldn't put it any other way.
So, what orchestral music do you think would fit in different video games' boss battles?
I can name a few, but I can't think of anything else:

--Holst: The Planets (Mars specifically)
--Stravinsky: Sacrificial Dance (from The Rite of Spring)
Infernal Dance (from The Firebird)
--Mussorgsky/Ravel: The Hut on Fowl's Legs (from Pictures at an Exhibition)
--Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain

. . . and my brain has officially been stuck for the past ten minutes. Any others you might suggest?

(Also, does this go here? I couldn't find any other place for it.)


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Liszt's "Totentanz"! Parts of this amazing work might well be suited for a video game boss scene.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

There was a thread made about this very thing awhile back. You might find some inspiration there: http://www.talkclassical.com/24472-recommendation-quest.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mitchell said:


> There was a thread made about this very thing awhile back. You might find some inspiration there: http://www.talkclassical.com/24472-recommendation-quest.html


Not a happy list maker myself, but it has occurred to me that one could make a lengthy and legitimately applicable list of extant classical music going up through the 1970's which would be a catalogue of the original -- the mother lode source of the derivative cliches that litter (and comprise about 90% of) the film-scores / video game scores genre.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Various parts of Sacre du Printemps
Dies Irae from the Verdi requiem
Wagner, Flying Dutchman overture
Mousorgsky/Rimsky Korsakov "Night on Bald Mountain"
Various selections from Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite"
Battle on the Ice from "Alexander Nevsky" by Prokofiev
Shostakovich 5th Symphony 4th movement
de Falla. Ritual Fire Dance from El Amor Brujo


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Novelette said:


> Liszt's "Totentanz"! Parts of this amazing work might well be suited for a video game boss scene.


Definitely agreed. I listened to it a while back and incorporated the first few bars into a parody of "The Nutcracker" that I did for my language arts class. It had hilarious effect. :lol:



PetrB said:


> . . . it has occurred to me that one could make a lengthy and legitimately applicable list of extant classical music going up through the 1970's which would be a catalogue of the original -- the mother lode source of the derivative cliches that litter (and comprise about 90% of) the film-scores / video game scores genre.


Also agreed. You mean like the ever-popular opening measures of Also Sprach Zarathustra or Beethoven's Fifth Symphony, right?



drpraetorus said:


> Various parts of Sacre du Printemps
> Dies Irae from the Verdi requiem
> Wagner, Flying Dutchman overture
> Mousorgsky/Rimsky Korsakov "Night on Bald Mountain"
> ...


Haven't heard of a few, but the ones I have heard of would sound very fitting to a boss battle.


Mitchell said:


> There was a thread made about this very thing awhile back. You might find some inspiration there . . .


Does that mean this is a duplicate?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Strauss - "The Battle" (or whatever variation of the name) from Ein Heldenleben
Strauss - The Storm from the Alpine Symphony
Prokofiev - Symphony 2 mov. 1
" " - Symphony 3 mov 3

Those are the only ones I can bring forward


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

what about Haydn's Farewell symphony (1st mov.) or the Kyrie from the Nelson mass?


----------

